# Can't share printer or files on XP system



## dbjstein (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a home wireless network with several PCs and a Mac OS X machine on it, with a Netgear wireless router. I have a printer (HP, new OfficeJet) attached to the "family" machine, which is a Dell, XP Version 2002, service pack 2. I run MacAfee Secuirty Center on it, but I have the firewall service disabled since I have assumed the cable/modem firewall will protect the network (I hope.)
Problem is I cannot share the printer or shared directories on the Family machine from either the Mac or the other PCs. I've set up full sharing on both the printer and the directories, but no other PCs are visible from the Mac. From the other PCs, the Family machine is visible but I can't share anything. And the Mac is not visible from the other computers.
Can anyone help me diagnose and fix this? Please let me know if you need more specific information. 

Thanks a lot,
David


----------



## reggienogu (Aug 23, 2007)

Have you tried disabling the cable/modem firewall? it seems like the firewall is still blocking the access.


----------



## dbjstein (Oct 6, 2007)

I was afraid to do that - would it leave my systems wide open to internet attack? 

Thanks,
David


----------



## reggienogu (Aug 23, 2007)

it definitely leave your system to internet attack. try using the Mcafee firewall


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you have a router, you have incoming firewall protection, so disabling the firewall for a test is not dangerous. 

FWIW, I don't run software firewalls on my machines here, and I have no issues with infections.


----------

